# OUT NOW - Colours: Adaptive Runs



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi all!

Colours: *Adaptive Runs* is out now!







_Adaptive Runs_ is the smartest and most intuitive orchestral runs library yet, recorded in our renowned concert hall setup for strings, woodwinds and brass sections.

Tapping from a vast pool of recorded lengths, _Adaptive Runs_ will perfectly and effortlessly sync its swirling runs to your music project, allowing you to keep focusing on your composition. Sync to the next downbeat or any custom length. Keep your template light by only loading the mics, sections and articulations that you need.

_Adaptive Runs_ will become your new go-to runs library from the moment you start using it!



More information about _Adaptive Runs_ and all its features here:








Colours: Adaptive Runs - ProjectSAM


The smartest and most intuitive orchestral runs library yet, recorded in our renowned concert hall setup for strings, woodwinds and brass sections. Powered by Adaptive Sync.




projectsam.com


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 26, 2020)

Ohhhhh. That's for me !!!!!!


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 26, 2020)

This looks really useful.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 26, 2020)

This is fantastic, definitely for me ! The video is so cute as well ! 
@Wytse @ ProjectSAM what other libraries did you use in the demo video ?

I’m buying Pandora Core to add to my Project Sam collection right now

Congratulations, you guys knocked it out of the ball park again...


----------



## GtrString (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow, instant must-have for me!


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 26, 2020)

That was definitely very nice. I wonder if that engine will ever make it's way into the other Symphobia libraries. Seems really easy to use and powerful. This is definitely a useful buy for me.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 26, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> This is fantastic, definitely for me ! The video is so cute as well !
> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM what other libraries did you use in the demo video ?
> 
> I’m buying Pandora Core to add to my Project Sam collection right now
> ...



Thank you for your kind words, we appreciate it!

Other libraries used in the Adaptive Runs walkthrough video are:

*Symphobia 1*: Woodwinds Ensemble, Pizzicato strings
*Symphobia 2*: Flute + Piccolo Trills
*Symphobia 3: Lumina*: Fantasy textures, Choir
*Symphobia 4: Pandora*: Trumpet Cluster Pulses, Tonal string pulses, Timpani, Cymbals Ensemble, Harp glissandi
*Orchestral Brass Classic*: Classic French Horn
*Colours Orchestrator*: Brass + Winds Legato Chords, Strings + Choir Legato Chords, Legato Dark Basses
*True Strike 1*: Celesta, Glockenspiel, Vibraphone
*Concert Harp*: Plucked


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

This is a very useful library. 

Does it sonically blend well with other libraries ? 

That's mainly what concerns me, that it won't fit in with other libraries, or kind of stick out as odd sounding if I used it with other libraries from i.e. Spitfire, VSL, ..etc. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## midiman (Nov 26, 2020)

On the website it says it was originally developed for pandora. Why did it not make it to Pandora Lib? Do Pandora Owners get this at a discount?


----------



## Richard Bowling (Nov 26, 2020)

Very useful indeed— looks like a lot of thought went into making it a robust runs solution.


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 26, 2020)

midiman said:


> On the website it says it was originally developed for pandora. Why did it not make it to Pandora Lib? Do Pandora Owners get this at a discount?


My take away from it wasn't that the "content" was originally developed for Pandora, the engine was. That was at least how I thought it came across. I could be wrong though .


----------



## Christianus (Nov 27, 2020)

Very nice. The main question for me, will it be able to drag and drop MIDI data? Thank you.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 27, 2020)

Hey all, thank you all for your questions. Happy to answer them here!



muziksculp said:


> Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,
> 
> This is a very useful library.
> 
> ...



We think Adaptive Runs offers all means to blend really well with not only our Symphobia Series for instance, but also libraries from other developers. With the close, stage, far and wide mics it's also easy to mix and tweak the sound even more to your liking.



maestro2be said:


> My take away from it wasn't that the "content" was originally developed for Pandora, the engine was. That was at least how I thought it came across. I could be wrong though .



Indeed, our Adaptive Sync engine was first used in Symphobia 4: Pandora. For Adaptive Runs we expanded on the idea of Adaptive Sync and this also came with new recording sessions, which are separate from Pandora of course.



Christianus said:


> Very nice. The main question for me, will it be able to drag and drop MIDI data? Thank you.



At launch Adaptive Runs will not be able to perform MIDI drop, however this is a feature we'd like to seriously consider for a future update.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 27, 2020)

Just got Cinestring Runs, arrrrghhhhhhhh....... 
Next BF, Sam my friend, next BF.....


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 27, 2020)

Sounds very good indeed, still in the video it seems that the runs are not flexible enough to build into compositions - the piece sounds a little bit like a finished musical track with runs put in afterwards. I may be wrong, but so far it is only Orchestral String Runs from Orchestra tools who found a solution how to make the runs really adaptive.

But as I said, I may be totally wrong and SAM always convinced me with their fantastic Libraries, so I stay tuned!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> We think Adaptive Runs offers all means to blend really well with not only our Symphobia Series for instance, but also libraries from other developers. With the close, stage, far and wide mics it's also easy to mix and tweak the sound even more to your liking.



Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

Thanks for the helpful feedback. That means I will Pre-Order it  

Cheers
Muziksculp


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 27, 2020)

Interested to know if the runs need to be a full octave (or 2), or it they can just be a 4th or 5th, or 4 or 5 chromatic notes?

Very interested!


----------



## bbrylow (Nov 27, 2020)

Is the any crossgrade for existing Colours owners of the other two and the 3 Symphobias and Pandora?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2020)

So there is no Pre-Order for PS-Adaptive Runs, since I don't see a price. I'm guessing it will be only possible to order it on Dec. 3rd when it is officially released.


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 27, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> So there is no Pre-Order for PS-Adaptive Runs, since I don't see a price. I'm guessing it will be only possible to order it on Dec. 3rd when it is officially released.


I don't see any way to order it, but the price is listed as $169 on this page.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 28, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Interested to know if the runs need to be a full octave (or 2), or it they can just be a 4th or 5th, or 4 or 5 chromatic notes?
> 
> Very interested!



Adaptive Runs can do 4ths and 1 to 4 octaves. Adaptive Runs also contains a chromatic patch for the Trumpets.



bbrylow said:


> Is the any crossgrade for existing Colours owners of the other two and the 3 Symphobias and Pandora?



No crossgrades or introductory prices planned. Adaptive Runs comes at a fixed price of €149/$169. (Ex. VAT)



David Cuny said:


> I don't see any way to order it, but the price is listed as $169 on this page.



We appreciate the enthusiasm. December 3rd is just around the corner! ;-D


----------



## bbrylow (Nov 28, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Adaptive Runs can do 4ths and 1 to 4 octaves. Adaptive Runs also contains a chromatic patch for the Trumpets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really need to start to adapt a more customer friendly release policy. You are nearly the only Software Company that does not have a 21st century approach to marketing new products. Everyone does sales and discounting based on bundling now. Please consider this going forward.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 28, 2020)

bbrylow said:


> You really need to start to adapt a more customer friendly release policy. You are nearly the only Software Company that does not have a 21st century approach to marketing new products. Everyone does sales and discounting based on bundling now. Please consider this going forward.



You certainly have the right to make that statement.

But personally, unless I had a degree in marketing or a history of success at doing it, it would not occur to me to assign enough value to my opinion to the point I would publicly tell someone how they should conduct their business.


----------



## bbrylow (Nov 28, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> You certainly have the right to make that statement.
> 
> But personally, unless I had a degree in marketing or a history of success at doing it, it would not occur to me to assign enough value to my opinion to the point I would publicly tell someone how they should conduct their business.


Actually I have both but I am only making the statement based on interactions with all of the large sample library developers and a long history in the business. No attempt to come off like a no-it-all or a jackass intended on my part. Just the collection of empirical data.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 28, 2020)

bbrylow said:


> Actually I have both but I am only making the statement based on interactions with all of the large sample library developers and a long history in the business. No attempt to come off like a no-it-all or a jackass intended on my part. Just the collection of empirical data.



Well, they have been in business a long time. If they don’t take your advice and they go out of business, you will have been proven right. If they continue to succeed, then maybe you were wrong.

It’s just that during the years I worked part time for EW, I read a lot of posts about all the things they were doing wrong and predicting their demise. Instead, they continued to prosper to the point they no longer needed me


----------



## bbrylow (Nov 29, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Well, they have been in business a long time. If they don’t take your advice and they go out of business, you will have been proven right. If they continue to succeed, then maybe you were wrong.
> 
> It’s just that during the years I worked part time for EW, I read a lot of posts about all the things they were doing wrong and predicting their demise. Instead, they continued to prosper to the point they no longer needed me


I really not sure where I predicted their demise. I personally hope they continue to be successful.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 1, 2020)

Ahead of the Adaptive Runs launch this Thursday, here's already a walkthrough by the famous Guy Rowland:


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 2, 2020)

Looking forward to the official release tomorrow.

Surely ordering this library, it will be a great time saver


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 2, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Ahead of the Adaptive Runs launch this Thursday, here's already a walkthrough by the famous Guy Rowland:




I don't want to spend the time to watch the whole thing, but the first examples sound a bit too perfect to me. Are there any randomize or humanize settings?


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 3, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I don't want to spend the time to watch the whole thing, but the first examples sound a bit too perfect to me. Are there any randomize or humanize settings?



Do you mind if we take that as a compliment? 

No humanizing or randomizing options. Our goal for Adaptive Runs and its engine was to provide you with perfect but musical runs - every time.

However, Adaptive Runs does provide users with a 'Sync Offset' slider and you can also choose to turn 'Quantizing' off if you wish for anything less than perfect.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 3, 2020)

*Adaptive Runs* is available now!





​


----------



## GtrString (Dec 3, 2020)

Midi drop would be an awesome update down the line, for a ton of reasons (including using it with the Swing series). But for now this is an incredible supplement to the Symphobias!


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 3, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hey all, thank you all for your questions. Happy to answer them here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing guys! You did it again! The update sounds interesting already too!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 3, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Do you mind if we take that as a compliment?
> 
> No humanizing or randomizing options. Our goal for Adaptive Runs and its engine was to provide you with perfect but musical runs - every time.
> 
> However, Adaptive Runs does provide users with a 'Sync Offset' slider and you can also choose to turn 'Quantizing' off if you wish for anything less than perfect.



Well it certainly is not an insult

Here is my issue: ”perfect but musical.” Humans aren’t perfect. In Logic, unless it is genre specific, I don’t hard quantize.

so what happens with Adaptive Runs when you turn off the quantize? If let’s say you want to hit a downbeat on the last note is the run leading up to it not perfect but still sounds in time?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 3, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Colours: *Adaptive Runs* is out now!
> 
> ...



Congrats! Looks very good!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 3, 2020)

bbrylow said:


> You really need to start to adapt a more customer friendly release policy. You are nearly the only Software Company that does not have a 21st century approach to marketing new products. Everyone does sales and discounting based on bundling now. Please consider this going forward.


Project Sam has always been a modest operation from what I know of them and since this isn’t a main library but an adjunct perhaps that’s why there is no loyalty path. I’m just speculating. It’s price point isn’t that unreasonable for those who need this resource in their arsenal. 

not trying to invalidate your post just trying to provide another perspective.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 5, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Well it certainly is not an insult
> 
> Here is my issue: ”perfect but musical.” Humans aren’t perfect. In Logic, unless it is genre specific, I don’t hard quantize.
> 
> so what happens with Adaptive Runs when you turn off the quantize? If let’s say you want to hit a downbeat on the last note is the run leading up to it not perfect but still sounds in time?



Thanks for asking.

Turning off quantize will skip a part of the Adaptive Sync engine so that, in essence, it might not exactly end on a beat but also not too far from it since we recorded highly skilled players of course. In a way, you could call this 'humanizing' indeed.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 6, 2020)

Looks like an interesting product, and something I'll definitely have to consider. Nice having access to all of your runs in one tool like that. 

I wish that there were more options besides major and minor, though. For woodwinds, VSL's Solaris has some really nice possibilities for different modes/scales. But, Adaptive Runs has capabilities that Solaris doesn't have (and also the dated, but still useful OT String Runs library). My other go-to for runs is simply building them with Audio Modeling instruments (the note to note transitions with a modeled instrument are fast enough to be convincing).

I do wonder if a tool like this will make runs more ubiquitous in music being created now. There's a certain genre of action music where they are used quite often for excitement. I do find, though, that the clients I work for blow hot and cold on them. They either like them, or hate them (thinking it makes music sound dated and schmaltzy). Kind of like orchestra bells (glockenspiels) and chimes in orchestra music. Harps, too. Some clients love them, some hate them. I've learn from experience to preemptively make with/without mixes when it comes to these elements. Saves a lot of remix time. Taking that into consideration, having all of your runs segregated to a specific plug-in (rather than a key switch move in a combined track) makes it simple to turn that element on or off.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 7, 2020)

Lee Blaske said:


> Looks like an interesting product, and something I'll definitely have to consider. Nice having access to all of your runs in one tool like that.
> 
> I wish that there were more options besides major and minor, though. For woodwinds, VSL's Solaris has some really nice possibilities for different modes/scales. But, Adaptive Runs has capabilities that Solaris doesn't have (and also the dated, but still useful OT String Runs library). My other go-to for runs is simply building them with Audio Modeling instruments (the note to note transitions with a modeled instrument are fast enough to be convincing).
> 
> I do wonder if a tool like this will make runs more ubiquitous in music being created now. There's a certain genre of action music where they are used quite often for excitement. I do find, though, that the clients I work for blow hot and cold on them. They either like them, or hate them (thinking it makes music sound dated and schmaltzy). Kind of like orchestra bells (glockenspiels) and chimes in orchestra music. Harps, too. Some clients love them, some hate them. I've learn from experience to preemptively make with/without mixes when it comes to these elements. Saves a lot of remix time. Taking that into consideration, having all of your runs segregated to a specific plug-in (rather than a key switch move in a combined track) makes it simple to turn that element on or off.



Interesting point. I personally am very interested in this library because I love Pandora Core’s downbeat sync feature which has made that library the one I often reach for for cymbal and percussion crescendos. Having that kind of ability to easily add string runs could be a huge time saver. I normally hate the process of adding string runs but this would make it a lot less painful.

But yes, there’s a time and place for runs. I just added some to a track I’m working on and it really made it soar in places, but at the same time it got less dark, less menacing for sure. It’s definitely a more adventurous feel.


----------



## procreative (Dec 8, 2020)

Unless I am missing something, one thing all the runs libraries stump me on is how you easily make the end note a sustain or other articulation. Surely it would be useful to be able to mute the end note as I assume beginning next bar you might want to continue a melody or such?


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 8, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> it would not occur to me to assign enough value to my opinion to the point I would publicly tell someone how they should conduct their business.


Fucking lol 😂


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 13, 2020)

In-depth walkthrough :


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi,

I just got notified about* Adaptive Runs 1.0.1 Update *is available now. 


ADAPTIVE RUNS 1.0.1 UPDATE​
Thank you for using Colours: Adaptive Runs!
Adaptive Runs has just been updated to version 1.0.1, offering you the following improvements and fixes:

ADDED: Option to invert CC behaviour
IMPROVED: Voice stealing when repeating short runs
IMPROVED: CPU load when changing section or mic gains
FIXED: Up/down behaviour was inverted visually for flute fx and chromatic trumpets
FIXED: Keyswitch learning didn't work for flute fx and chromatic trumpets
FIXED: Bounce button sometimes appeared when not in main view
FIXED: Number of audio samples with unwanted noises
Adaptive Runs 1.0.1 requires Kontakt (Player) *6.4.2*, which is the same requirement as version 1.0.0.
Please update Adaptive Runs through the *Native Access *application.


----------



## vicontrolu (Sep 13, 2021)

Nice product. Only major and minor runs though


----------

